# Caching Service Dependencies....

## ollie

Mounting /proc [ok] 

Starting devfsd [ok]

Mounting tmpfs /mnt.init.d [ok] 

Caching service dependencies

Kjører Gentoo 1.4-rc2 og alt funka fint helt til i går da dette oppsto og jeg ikke får bootet gentoo i det hele tatt da det låser seg etter service deps.. 

;( noen som har pailing på hva det kan være?!

takk for all hjelp!

---

mvh Ollie![/list]

----------

## Luguber

Det er ikke godt å si, men det er antagligvis et av skriptene i /etc/init.d/.

For å finne ut av det må du bare prøve å boote til single-user-mode. Bare legg til tallet 2 som kernel option så starter den i runlevel 2. Deretter kan du prøve å starte skriptene i tur og orden. Når du har funnet det som kræsjer er det bare å fjerne det med 

```
#rc-update del [skript]
```

-Luguber

----------

